# Read an eBook week 2012 - COMBINED thread



## skyelotus (Mar 3, 2012)

Amongst many others, my books will be on sale all week!

You can get both of my books at 50% off at SmashWords using the following coupon codes:

*Sweet Dreams, Not!*: CODE: REW50
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/99136

*Frozen to the spot*: CODE: REW50
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/126694

Have a great week of reading!


----------



## Dana K. (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello all,

For readers of women's fiction, my novel "Leah" will be on offer during Read an Ebook Week at $1 (50% off).

On the remote island of Puerto Franco, young Leah wades into the sea and disappears. Her body is never found. Thirty years later, visual artist Mar arrives on the island with her daughter, Lemay. She anticipates a haven where she can work on her craft, away from her controlling husband. Instead, Mar finds herself in the midst of a close-knit community haunted by a curse three-decades old.

*LEAH by Dana K. Haffar*

www.smashwords.com/books/view/90408 
Coupon Code REW50

If you decide to read it, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Cool! I failed to take part in this last year, so I'm a rookie this time around. My ante-deluvian adventure "Wars of the Aoten" will be free all week. Check it out!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/26915


----------



## PAWilson (Jan 9, 2012)

Three of my books are registered

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/99485

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/130213

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/99482


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

I have two books in read an eBook week this year.
Devon Ruthin and a Vampire in Love Volume one of The Ruthin Trilogy will have 50% off . Go to this link,
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/93926

and use this coupon code REW50 to get this great offer

Read the first book at only $1.50 before volume two comes out on March 22

And
The second edition of book three The Seven Spell, which is only available on Smashwords will have 25% off for the week. Go to this link,

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/117601

and use the coupon code REW25 to get this great offer


----------



## Pam Lord (Apr 28, 2011)

Today begins National Read an E-Book week! Loon Cove will be discounted by 75% FOR ONE WEEK ONLY beginning March 4th. Where else can you find great entertainment for just a buck? Enter code REW75 at checkout. Offer good through March 10, 2012.
Share with your e-reader friends! There are thousands of books on sale this week.
https://www.smashwords.com/books/search?query=Loon+Cove


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

My "Read an eBook Week" Discounts;










_*Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1*_ is going *half price, $2.50* at Smashwords to mark Read an eBook Week (4-10 March). Just use coupon code REW50 at the checkout and download your copy for the Kindle, Nook, Sony, Apple and other devices.
Smashwords Link

_*Crystal Shade: Episodes #1*_ is now *free* on Smashwords for a limited time (Episodes #2 coming on 03-14-12, Episodes #3 coming on 03-28-12).
Smashwords Link

_*Pale Moonlight (7 Post Meridiem #1)*_ is going *75% price, $1.00* at Smashwords to mark Read an eBook Week (4-10 March). Just use coupon code REW25 at the checkout and download your copy for the Kindle, Nook, Sony, Apple and other devices.
Smashwords Link


----------



## Macca (Sep 19, 2011)

My Ebook Week Special at Smashwords is called Dark Remains

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/110242

Use the code REW50 at checkout for 50% discount.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep, one of two monster sales at Smashwords (the other is the Month of July). If you have put your book(s) on the sale add your author's Smashwords profile in this thread, so reades can go and partake of your wonderful wares.

My catalog is entirely on sale (FREE) for the week.
https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## SandraMiller (May 10, 2011)

_Concerto_ and _Lost Concerto_ are both 50% off:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/search?query=sandra+miller

coupon code REW50


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Mine are free: http://www.smashwords.com/books/search?query=cliff+ball


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I have "Down Time", a post-apocalyptic short story free. My collection, "A Visit From St. Nick", and my horror short story "None Shall Speak His Name" are both 50% off. I'm debating putting my other shorts for free, so if anyone wanted to get one, let me know--it might be just what I need to tip me over the edge.  

I'd hoped to have my first novel finished in time for this promotion, but no such luck. It would have been a great kick off for it, but I haven't even started editing it.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Mama is $1.50
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/58052

Halloween Sky and Other Nightmares is FREE!
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/28091

Coupon REW50, it seems to be the same for all books in this sale.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

My "Read an eBook Week" Discounts;










_*Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1*_ is going *half price, $2.50* at Smashwords to mark Read an eBook Week (4-10 March). Just use coupon code REW50 at the checkout and download your copy for the Kindle, Nook, Sony, Apple and other devices.
Smashwords Link

_*Crystal Shade: Episodes #1*_ is now *free* on Smashwords for a limited time (Episodes #2 coming on 03-14-12, Episodes #3 coming on 03-28-12).
Smashwords Link

_*Pale Moonlight (7 Post Meridiem #1)*_ is going *75% price, $1.00* at Smashwords to mark Read an eBook Week (4-10 March). Just use coupon code REW25 at the checkout and download your copy for the Kindle, Nook, Sony, Apple and other devices.
Smashwords Link


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I have three books at 50% off. My short story collection is free. Same coupon code of REW50.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/search?query=Joyce+DeBacco

Joyce


----------



## Tip Toeing (Jan 15, 2011)

Mine is also 50% off. Coupon code: REW50

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/116555


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

All four dantasy novels are at 50% for the week.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/shasqa


----------



## Sarah Ettritch (Jan 5, 2012)

During Read an eBook week at Smashwords, you can grab Threaded Through Time (Book One), a time travel fantasy, for a mere $1.50.

"For those who were born before or after their time..."

That described Pam. She'd always felt that she'd been born too late-there was no chivalry in the world anymore.

She'd only wanted to commune with the universe while reading a "moon rhyme" in the antique book she'd purchased from the local New Age shop. She had not expected guests-especially not Jasper and Margaret, summoned one hundred years into the future by the rhyme just as Jasper was proposing to Margaret.

Now the displaced visitors insist that they be returned to 1910, and Pam and her roommate Robin agree-an Internet check confirms that Margaret and Jasper were married by year end, 1910. But the rhyme won't work until the next moon cycle, and in the intervening month, forbidden love blooms between Pam and Jasper, and Robin and Margaret.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/71173

Use coupon code REW50.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a FREE novel: NOTES FROM NADIR http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35983
Coupon code: ND62L


----------



## Macca (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm in too.

Dark Remains (code REW50) 50% discount now only $1.50

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/110242


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

All mine are 50% off, some actually free.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/portiadacosta

Code REW50


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

I have *free short stories*: 
*Fall Vol.3 *(a 7,000-words long surreal/paranormal fantasy)
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/45218
*For Your Entertainment *(an 8,000-words long, slow-building contemporary high-school romance.):
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/109106

a *free novel* (the first in a series):
*Red Moon's Reflection *(a 67,000 words long paranormal YA adventure/romance)
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/52338

and *one novel at 50% off *(the second in a series):
*Blue Moon's Reflection *(paranormal YA adventure/romance)
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/93852


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2011)

My YA Fantasy Scifi, _Treehugger_, will be 50% off ($1.50)

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/KeaAlwang

Coupon code: REW50

PLUS: Respond to the E-Reader Preferences poll on my blog this week for a chance to win a free copy! (http://www.keaalwang.com)


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

Book 1 in my Yellowstone Romance Series, Yellowstone Heart Song is 100% off (as in FREE)

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/123586

use coupon code RE100


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks,

I think this is a great idea for a limited-time "genre" thread ("genre" in this case being the Smashwords site-wide sale) but since it IS promotional, I'm moving it to the Book Bazaar.

Thanks.

Going shopping now...

Betsy


----------



## Neil Ostroff (Mar 25, 2011)

Smashwords is getting huge. All my books are also sold through them.


----------



## PAWilson (Jan 9, 2012)

Three of my books are free this week at Smashwords

Hubris, the first Charity Deacon book https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/99482 
Off Track, the first of the Madeline Journeys https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/99485
The New Normal, book 2 of the Madeline Journeys https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/130213


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

My three novels are 50% off for the sale-

Lisa's Way (SF): http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/107355

True Friends (YA): http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/85130

Expert Assistance (SF): http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/39734

Happy Shopping! Happy Reading!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Following on Betsy's post. . . . .we're now here in the Bazaar. . . in a COMBINED thread.   

Please don't start new threads. . .if you do they'll be merged with this one or deleted.

And please only post your offer ONCE.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

All my Smashwords books are on sale: http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/richardcrasta

Your chance to buy I Will NOt Go the F to Sleep, the Revised Kama Sutra, and many other books.

The best deals? Probably

EATEN BY THE JAPANESE: The Memoir of an Unknown Indian Prisoner of War, 75% off
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/50202

and

I WILL NOT GO THE F**K TO SLEEP (humor), 50% off
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/64273

and

THE HUNGER FOR TOUCH AND LOVE, 50% off
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/48025

and
AT THE HEART OF THE EMPIRE, free
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/43072

The ones under my pen name will be on sale starting tomorrow or day after.

Enjoy!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Book 1 in my YA paranormal action series is free! Dragons living in the world among us, fighting creatures who feed off of the life energy of humans. Annabel stumbles upon them and finds herself learning about this new world and the dangers of it. Feel free to grab a copy and tell everyone else who wants one. http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/79941


----------



## Sharon Austin (Oct 13, 2010)

SMOKE ON THE WATER - mystery novel - Free
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/79226

KILLING SUMMER - mystery novel - 50% off
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/103198

SERIAL QUILLER - psychological thriller novel - 75% off
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/78744

All of my Short Stories are Free (except SERIAL QUILLER 2) -
http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/SharonAustin

Thank you,
Sharon


----------



## TR80 (Feb 22, 2012)

My book Eden Shard is 50% off check it out.
https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/evrmr


----------



## Dorte H (Sep 16, 2011)

Get my humorous Yorkshire mystery "The Cosy Knave" for $ 1.99 all week - coupon code AS33B. http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/73746

"Liquorice Twists" - twenty tasty titbits for free - coupon code EP44B. http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/43111

Enjoy; Dorte H - Denmark.


----------



## apbschmitz (Apr 22, 2011)

My novels (below) are also available at half off during Read an E-Book week at Smashwords.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/apbschmitz


----------



## LucyFrancis (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks to our glamorous and talented moderators for making a combined thread! I came in looking for just such a creation because I knew there had to be one by now.

Mending Fences, a contemporary romance with a reformed CEO, a writer with emotional scars, a lot of secrets, some suspense, and true love, is on sale at Smashwords for $1.

Use the 75% off code (REW75) at: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/131449


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

All mine are on offer at 50% off with the RW50 coupon code, meaning that one is _free!_

Authorpage - http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/lindaacaster - books link-listed at the bottom of the page.

Enjoy!


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

For fans of science fiction and fantasy, I have 26 book-length titles on sale from 25-75% off this week. For a complete list of the titles and the Smashwords coupons, please visit my blog,The Ingesterie. Thanks.


----------



## jemima_pett (Feb 13, 2012)

There are indeed a huge number of books on Smashwords! I downloaded five this week already, and that doesnt include any listed ones so far - sorry! 

THE PRINCELINGS OF THE EAST is there for 50% off with REW50. It's a fantasy adventure for children of all ages.

(and the second in the series, The Princelings and the Pirates, will be FREE on Amazon March 15th).

Click the links in my signature below to take you to the Amazon pages or HERE http://smashwords.com/b/112021 to see Princelings at Smashwords.


----------



## CrystalMarcos (Dec 27, 2011)

I am participating with my Award-winning children's book for ages 7 and up. It can be read to younger children as well. Kids love ebooks too! Coupon Code REW50 for 50% off making it the lowest price it has been and the lowest price on the web currently. Thanks for taking a look! If you want to read more reviews, you can always look at Amazon.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/117200


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

For those into hard core science fiction, Anvil of Change is FREE at both Amazon and Smashwords during book week.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/129743 Code REW100

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anvil-Change-Edge-Destiny-ebook/dp/B00640Z50K/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320884652&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.com/Anvil-Change-Edge-Destiny-ebook/dp/B00640Z50K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331048484&sr=8-1


----------



## LadyHawk (Feb 7, 2012)

Two of mine are on offer this week 

In Times of Violence YA thriller/ romance and Heads & Tales collection of flash and short fiction. Both are *FREE*

















Use the code RE100 at the checkout.

I hope you enjoy.

*http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/karinakantas*


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm grateful for this thread. 

My well-reviewed epic fantasy duology WYSARD and LORD BROTHER is free this week as a KDP Select promotion. The giveaway continues through Friday, and readers can choose between single books or the combined version. I'm delighted to say that all three books are currently best sellers in Epic Fantasy.

WYSARD: http://www.amazon.com/Wysard-Ryel-Saga-Part-ebook/dp/B002Y26QRS
LORD BROTHER: http://www.amazon.com/Lord-Brother-Ryel-Saga-ebook/dp/B002WTCLSG
The combined edition: http://www.amazon.com/Wysard-Lord-Brother-Original-ebook/dp/B0043EVA08

QUEEN OF TIME, my contemporary magic realism novel featuring the Roman military cult of Mithras and a tinge of Mayan apocalypse, is free at Smashwords. Just use the coupon code RE100 at checkout. All of my short fiction there is free as well, no coupon required. Choose what you like at https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/carolynkephart.

Synopses and first chapters can be found on my website at http://carolynkephart.com. Thanks and happy reading!

CK


----------



## jemima_pett (Feb 13, 2012)

Last day of Read an E-Book Week today, so if you havent taken a look at the bargains available on Smashwords yet you've got less than 22 hours to do so 

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/112021

https://www.smashwords.com/books/category/1/highlyrated/1/any/any


----------



## CrystalMarcos (Dec 27, 2011)

I am just curious how it went for others. I sold 1 during the promo period. With this promotion, I thought I would do much better. I just started selling on Smashwords this year. I sell much more through other avenues but honestly it would be nice to sell more ebooks through Smashwords. Especially since the author gets paid the highest % from the Smashwords site and it would be nice since we wrote the book!


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

CrystalMarcos said:


> I am just curious how it went for others. I sold 1 during the promo period. With this promotion, I thought I would do much better. I just started selling on Smashwords this year. I sell much more through other avenues but honestly it would be nice to sell more ebooks through Smashwords. Especially since the author gets paid the highest % from the Smashwords site and it would be nice since we wrote the book!


I sold 8 this year, Crystal, more than last year. It goes up every year. Keep at it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

CrystalMarcos said:


> I am just curious how it went for others. I sold 1 during the promo period. With this promotion, I thought I would do much better. I just started selling on Smashwords this year. I sell much more through other avenues but honestly it would be nice to sell more ebooks through Smashwords. Especially since the author gets paid the highest % from the Smashwords site and it would be nice since we wrote the book!


603 over 18 titles.

Ed Patterson


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

3 $.99 cent story collections and one #2.99 novel. Also sold four books on Amazon this month, so I'm up to the dizzying figure of 8.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I gave away 12 but never advertised. The more titles, the better chance someone finds you. They will all be buying your stuff soon. Keep positive.


----------



## CrystalMarcos (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know. I am trying another promo for the rest of the month. We will see how it goes.


----------

